
It’s Financial Suicide to Own a House (2015) - mooreds
https://jamesaltucher.com/2015/10/its-financial-suicide-to-own-a-house/
======
HarryHirsch
Yes, and the need to support the banking industry is why we can't have proper
tenant protection. People don't buy because it's a good investment, they are
sick of the fact that in America it's impossible to get someone to perform
according to contract. If you own and the sewer line has collapsed you have it
fixed. If you rent, it's an ordeal and like pulling teeth, and there is no
recourse for having to live with shit for three months.

